# Bunker Bob's Bug out Bag



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

*Right Detachable Interior Pocket Flap* (#9):
(IV Fluids)

NaCl 500 ml (1) 
Ringer\'s Lactate 500 ml (1) 
IV tubing (2) 
14 gauge IV needles (2) 
18 gauge IV needles (2) 
Latex tourniquet (1) 
Alcohol wipes (5) 
Latex gloves (1 pr) 
Band-Aids (4) in a Ziploc bag.It
is useful but not essential to include a small roll of 1\" adhesive
tape.

*Internal Top Pocket*: (Diagnostics)

Stethoscope (1) 
Head lamp with red and white
lenses (1) 
ENT kit 
Scissors (1) 
Thermometer (1) 
Plastic Ziploc bags (100) 
DD-1380 Field Triage cards
(10)

*Internal Bottom Pocket*: (Extra bandages)

Large Battle Dressing (1) 
Medium Battle Dressing (2) 
ABD Pad (2) 
Kerlix gauze rolls (2) 
Triangular bandages (3) 
Latex gloves (1 pr.)

*Internal Right Pocket*: (Airway)

Chest seals (2) 
Child\'s Plastic Airway (1) 
Adult Plastic Airway (1) 
Naso-Pharyngeal Airway (1)

*Left Detachable Interior Pocket Flap* (#10):

Surgical kit (1)

Burn Dressing (3)

Small Battle Dressing (2)

Large Battle Dressing (1)

Triangular Bandage (3) 
ABD Pad (2)

Kerlix gauze roll (3)

4 x 4 gauze pad (2)

SAM splint (2)

Finger splint (1)

Cold Pack (1)

Latex Gloves (1 pr.) 
Superglue individual tubes (6)

IV Bandoleer (#11):

Ringer\'s Lactate 1000 ml (1) 
NaCl 500 ml (1) 
Ringer\'s Lactate 500 ml (1) 
IV tubing (1) 
14 gauge IV needles (3) 
18 gauge IV needles (3) 
Latex tourniquet (2) 
Alcohol wipes (6) 
Latex gloves (1 pr) 
Band-Aids (4) in a Ziploc bag

It is useful but not
essential to include a small roll of 1\" adhesive tape.

*Internal Left Pocket:* (Intubation equipment)
Laryngoscope kit (1) 
ET tube 8.0 mm (2) 
ET tube 7.5 mm (2) 
ET tube stylet (2) 
Syringe (1)


----------

